

Fix That Code Immediately! - bozho
http://techblog.bozho.net/?p=725

======
JoeAltmaier
This attitude risks thrashing update/retraction. Seeing a piece of code going
by and thinking "That can't be right!" either means the code is bad, or you
don't understand the context. Jumping to a 'fix' is a quick way to screw up a
complex project.

Now, if its code in your bailiwick, and a junior programmer messed up, sure go
ahead. But even then, they may know something you don't know.

How about: flag it, record your concern in the bug/issues database, and
schedule review of the item.

~~~
bozho
Sure, I should have expressed myself better - I added a clarifying paragraph
about that.

